
Storj Labs Decentralized Cloud Object Storage Development Update 13 - iglesiasbrandon
https://storj.io/blog/2018/12/product-manager-development-update-13/
======
iglesiasbrandon
Hey Everyone, I’m the Product Manager over at Storj Labs, I wanted to share a
quick update on what we have been building. We are launching a public alpha in
about a month so check it our if your interested in what we are doing.

